# Altima Grill



## Ski2827 (Sep 28, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics of modified Grills on a 99, 00, 01 Altima. They are selling some at Grillwerx.com and look a little expensive for the type of material they are. Look s like something I could by at a hardware store. I saw someone use rain gutter mesh on a grill. Came out pretty good.


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

the grill on that site looks ugly.but i rememer when i had an altima i use to look up acessories in different sites... check out IBI kits and you can actually request what you want from them..http://www.ibi-bodykits.com/home.html hope that helps


----------



## Jersey Devil (Sep 30, 2005)

Damn, that website has some clean Altima grills. Damn shame they don't make any Sentra/200sx shit.


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah there kits are cool...but theyre still underground and alot of people havent heard of them yet....if they get a certain amount of request for a certain accessory...theyll most likely make it....i was bugging for awhile for an altima kit. and they made a real nice one compared to what i seen out there in the market.


----------

